# The Rock layeth the smackdown on Batista!!!



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Rock says.....The Rock says.....well the Rock (Rock31) has been saying someone is going to get hit a with a pink dirty bomb!!!! Well, he didn't mail out the damn package, that's for sure!!!!

Let me tell you how my morning played out. I'm sitting at my computer and I see a green ultima driving away slowly down the street. I thought it was odd but nothing more. Then, Ray and I are texting and this is literally word for word our conversation:

Ray: U by a pc? Can you look something up?
Me: What's up
Ray: See if it tells u how to defuse a pink bomb on ur doorstep
Me: LOL! Dude I don't think so
Ray: Umm better check before the neighbors gets suspicious ahahahahahha BOOOOM!
Me: I did check, but my 80 yr old neighbor gets the mail for me
Ray: Check again. LOOOOOOOOOOOL
Me: Wait. You bombed me?
Ray: Front Door BOOOOOM Now
ME: Lolol! There's a f**kin pink bomb at my front door!!!!!!
Ray: AHAHAHAHA
Me: You f**kin b*stard!!!!










Now as I was getting the camera to take the picture, I get a call from my neighbor across the street. He said he's at work but his wife saw someone drop a large black bag at my front door. He sounds nervous as hell as if someone is trying to blow up my house literally. I quickly explained to him one of my buddies just dropped it off and not to worry. His wife saw a green ultima drive away and wait at the corner. Well, I apologize immediately and thanked him for the concern!

Let the fun begin....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Who the hell brings a f**kin bomb in a garbage bag lined with pink damn duck tape???? The Rock does.










What the hell is all this crap in my living room????? A damn cluster bomb!!! As if this was made by the Playboy bunnies!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have to say, I was very impressed by Ray attaching a love note to every bomb.










Bring the pain!!!! I couldn't help stop laughing throughout the dismantling of the bomb!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

He's going after kitties now????? Ursula is gonna lay a whoopin on you buddy!!!!










The Rock even made a bomb for Ursula!!! LOL!! I'll wait for Ursula to open these later this week!!



















Ray actually wrapped the presents inside the box as well. No wonder he ran out of duck tape!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome!!! 2 cigar related movies!!! He knew I wanted the Lost City movie and now I have it! Woohoo!!!!



















A cigar book and candy!!! I love Nerds!!!! (Maybe Ursula can dress up as a school girl later this week for me):beerchug: I love reading while smoking so this will be great!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

My first draw tool!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Again, he knew I wanted one and he got a beautiful draw tool from Boom! His work is amazing!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Inside the last box, he made a tuppedor! Look at this sh*t!!!! (who's Fuentista or K.O.F.)










Johnny-Os and a La Sirena Cigar (I love how the label is huge as hell!)










Drew Estate Egg! The damn thing looks like a mix between a grenade and a huge turd! I really can't wait to smoke it!










Drew Estate Medusa! They smell great and I'm looking forward to lighting this one up all at once!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude. You blew me away on this one. Not only did you hit me with stuff I wanted, but you did in the most creative fashion! This bomb actually turned out to be treated like a bomb by my neighbors! 

I sometimes feel that we as members of Puff overuse certain words like great. "He's a great brother" "He's a great guy" But you Ray, are truly a Great Brother to me and others. You contribute to puff in a positive manner and toss in a ton of jokes to lighten the mood. You set up the baggies group buy which EVERYONE should be very thankful for that. Because of you, puff is much better off. I always mean what I say and that's the truth. Here's to a GREAT brother and herfing on Saturday :beerchug:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic, no words for this one!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

excellent bomb ray!
i like the way it was delivered,but now veeral will probably be checked out by the neighborhood watch...lol


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome hit ray


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Great people on here for sure. Very cool.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lmao. Thats creative! Good hit Ray!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Well done Ray , we can smell what the Rock was cookin all the way out here in the Midwest.

Veeral, you are most deserving, hope you enjoy all your stuff.

You're both good role models for your Puff brethren and always give us something to strive for. I am hoping to torch one or two with you both on one of my numerous visits back to see the familia in the Garden State.

:beerchug: :clap2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad everything turned out  I had a feeling your neighbor would be worried since she saw me run to the door drop and drive away and all that was left was a big garbage bag muahahaha!

The Draw tool is fantastic as are the Johnny O's.

And I could not resist the Batista WWE figure :beerchug:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

You just smelled what the Rock is cooking !!!!!!! Very fn Cool !!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Hilarious, well done Ray!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That's awesome, great job Ray! That Drew Estate Egg literally made me LOL, I've never seen that before.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Great Job Ray!! Absolutly Awesome! The whole thing - very well played. :dude::clap2:
I do not think anyone will argue that V is very deserving!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Great delivery Ray, and the neighbors got in on it.
Way to pull it off!
Nice score there Veeral, looks eggcellent!!!! sorry I had to


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BMack said:


> That's awesome, great job Ray! That Drew Estate Egg literally made me LOL, I've never seen that before.


One of the funniest cigars I have ever seen, apparently it is pretty good though, we will wait for a review LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

shuckins said:


> *excellent bomb ray!*
> i like the way it was delivered,but *now veeral will probably be checked out by the neighborhood watch..*.lol


*I'm sure they'll be knockin at the door soon---great way to put a hurtin on another great guy that keeps everyone on their toes---WTG Ray!*


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Well done, Ray! :clap2:
That was an amazing execution and incredibly generous. Veeral, you are most deserving of this and I trust you'll enjoy it all. Our local B&M has that Egg so I've seen it before. I think they're still sitting on it (pun intended)...everyone's afraid to buy it! It is rather obnoxious...methinks a review should definitely be forthcoming.

That. Was. Cool.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

He certainly deserved it, so I had to get creative with the contents...we still have two boxes hidden for Ms Fuente LOL.

Was certainly fun putting together!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Probably the coolest bomb thread I've seen. :nod:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Ray that was flat out GREAT! i could just see Veeral threw the whole process! laughing hysterical! priceless!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Pink tape bomb!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!

That is just freakin awesome Ray!!! :beerchug:

Enjoy Veeral, of course you are well deserved with a bomb, especially with some pink duct tape!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome note about not needing another Shuckins on our hands with the Cat treats! lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

My living room is a mess right now with all of the pink crap and boxes and goodies scattered all over the place! Awesome bomb Ray!!! I'll just have to find some poor noob on whom I can unleash my revenge....


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought I had seen it all but I think this is one for the record books!! Ray you did a seriously incredible job on this package! I mean, it's going to be impossible to top this one! That is absolutely incredible! Veeral hit the nail on the head when he said you were truly a Great Brother, indeed you are!

Veeral, I can say with all honesty, and many will agree, that you are probably one of the most deserving individuals on this forum! I'm glad Ray was able to hit you with some sticks and some other awesome treats, those movies look awesome! You as well, are a Great Brother! You do a TON here at Puff and we all thank you V-man!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like a lot of time and effort went into creating this cluster bomb. I hope you enjoy the spoils of Ray's kindness. Very nice indeed. :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

As far as time:

Longest thing for this bomb was finding that damn Batista figure lol!
Then taping those damn boxes.
Then trying to figure out some laughs for Ms Fuente


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Ray you tore him up. He wont recover from that for a long time.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Ray, you really went over the top on this one. Awesome bomb! The Batista figure had me laughing so hard!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys are jealous of the Batista figurine. Don't hide it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dude can we call it an Action Figure, figurine just sounds wrong...k thanks!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Doll.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

The Batista action dude just takes the cake. Awesome! Perch that bitch up on a shelf like a trophy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad everyone especially Veeral is enjoying the Batista figure, that was the second thing I got for this monstrosity.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Veeral just be glad Ray didnt listen to me I kept asking for him to use more tape. Ray great hit and indeed a very deserving target here, in Veeral.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Very awesome hit on a very deserving brother!!

Very nicely done Ray!!! :tu


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

WOW thats GREAT Ray!!!!!! 


Veeral I gotta agree with Ray......ACTION FIGURE!!! LOL

ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Great Frag Ray! :thumb: :clap2:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

LMFAO!! That is Awesome!! Great job.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, Ursula is coming down tonight and while she knows Ray bombed me, she has no idea that Ray unleashed the wrath of the pink duct tape on her as well! Today will be good!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL tonight will be funny! Women are always the worst to shop for, especially ones that you're not dating/married to, so once again I am counting on the LuLz!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

WOW, thats like Ninja bombing. sneaking up to folks houses and stuff.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

should have pink duct tapes his door closed


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> should have pink duct tapes his door closed


That would have rocked!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> That would have rocked!!!


*FOR WHO??????????? *:smash:

:lol:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> *FOR WHO??????????? *:smash:
> 
> :lol:


Did Ursula get her girl bomb?!?!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow very ingenious Ray, How did I miss this, Congrats Veeral and WTFG Ray!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Did Ursula get her girl bomb?!?!


She'll be here around 9ish or so. Oh, I'll be updating this thread when it happens :wink:



smelvis said:


> Wow very ingenious Ray, How did I miss this, Congrats Veeral and WTFG Ray!!


Thanks Dave! It's a funny bomb!:biggrin:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> *FOR WHO??????????? *:smash:
> 
> :lol:


Come on Veeral admit if you came home to a pink front door with a trash bag bomb on your door step you would bust out laughing. Of course any pictures of that would be EPIC!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Come on Veeral admit if you came home to a pink front door with a trash bag bomb on your door step you would bust out laughing. Of course any pictures of that would be EPIC!


Came Home? I was home when justin bieber left the bomb at the Door!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Came Home? I was home when justin bieber left the bomb at the Door!


Would have been even better open the door to sticky side of tape. LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LoL pink duck tape has like 1/2 of what regular duck tape comes with and is more expensive....maybe next time


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

This made my day! Great hit and great response.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

All I got to say is wow!!! Way to go Ray. Thanks for everything Veeral.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> LoL pink duck tape has like 1/2 of what regular duck tape comes with and is more expensive....maybe next time


I mean if a fellow BOTL can't help underwrite a pink duck taping of a door, what are we good for?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well guys, I had her read the bomb thread on puff and as she saw the post for her cat Pepper, I gave her the box and she was completely shocked! Then I proceeded the same way for her gift and she was just as surprised. I took pictures and will post it up tomorrow!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:noidea:

ROFL!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! Very creative.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Ray, very devious indeed! :evil:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave it was a lot of fun, especially dropping it off LMAO!

Poor neighbors.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

So, here are the pictures you've all been waiting for! (not really, but ya know!) BTW, there I took a shot of Ursula completely off guard when she sees the boxes but she told me not to post it cause it's goofy as hell!

Pepper's Bomb


















Ray, hope you don't mind, but she told me if she brought both of the treats back with her, Pepper would gobble them up immediately. So she opened one up for my kitties and they thank you for it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

After a long day at work and her drive from MA, it was different for her to have a pink taped box waiting for her!









This is ridiculous and creative! (Ray even marked each tablet inside with an "X")









Ursula kinda scolded me when she saw it was a bag of twizzlers! (You told him, blah blah blah. lol)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's ok to share the treats between cats, as long as she does not roll them in with her Twizzlers. 

I can't believe I made Opus X pills LMAO!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> It's ok to share the treats between cats, as long as she does not roll them in with her Twizzlers.
> 
> I can't believe I made Opus X pills LMAO!


She couldn't figure out how you knew she had a cat, let alone you knew his name! She thought you searched her on facebook.....so I let her in on the big secret (I told you, lol)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> She couldn't figure out how you knew she had a cat, let alone you knew his name! She thought you searched her on facebook.....so I let her in on the big secret (I told you, lol)


Facebook shows no results for her :dunno:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hahaha this is awesome! That Opus RX is hilarious! 

Great going Ray! You got everything covered! Veeral, Ursula, AND the cats! Probably one of the best bombs done haha, so creative!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Donovan I passed by the medicine aisle and saw the pill case and then the idea kind of popped in my head, at first I figured I could find a pharmacist doll but I sure was wrong!

Opus X pills.....Limited Edition 1/1 LOL!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

That was awesome Ray, way to go!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Way to unleash the Pink Bomb! Such a great job putting that together! 
Cant wait to see what you have in store next!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Ray you are truly a nut. lol Kudos. Very well thought out to say the least!


----------

